# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Meeting at the Bottom Line for lunch. Good bartender. Very chatty.

## JEK

Rosemary. katva. JEK. Plus two newbies who made their first trip in September on Eddie's advice and wise counsel. 

PS:  Rosemary was doing shots.

----------


## Dennis

Pics or...

----------


## amyb

How wonderful....everywhere that forum friends gather is fabulous.

----------


## MIke R

> PS:  Rosemary was doing shots.



nothing new..she always does shots with us in PTown...with beer no less

----------


## JEK

She was doing them with iced tea today.

----------


## JEK

> Pics or...



We are too discreet for pics.

----------


## katva

....and that taste of Johnny Walker Blue was DELICIOUS!! But like you, JEK, I'm also a single malt person.  Pulled out The Balvenie in anticipation of the cold Fall night.  A very fun lunch!

----------


## Karen

That was an awesome get together!

----------


## JEK

It continues tomorrow -- Dennis Carlton is in DC unexpectedly and we are having an early breakfast tomorrow. Pictures. I promise!

----------


## KevinS

We've had a great unanticipated get-together with Dennis when he was in Boston.  Enjoy!

----------


## didier

> It continues tomorrow -- Dennis Carlton is in DC unexpectedly and we are having an early breakfast tomorrow. Pictures. I promise!




remember if you are late for breakfast they may take the pics without you!  lol.  enjoy, and have a mimosa,  what a great way to start the day.

----------


## JEK

My picture (waiting for Dennis) I was a few minutes early . . .




We tried to have a glass of champagne, but none is served before 10:00 at the Hay Adams.

Always wonderful to chat with Dennis and learn more about his DC years. Great story of attending the Watergate Hearings and making lifelong friends around a shared lunch table at the Senate dining room.

----------


## dadto6

I built the reception desk and back bar at the Hay Adams during remodeling several years ago.  Enjoy the beautiful place!

----------


## amyb

6 degrees of separation yet again!  Such a small world. Today, after the horror in Paris,  I hope we get to keep it together for many years to come.

----------


## JEK

> I built the reception desk and back bar at the Hay Adams during remodeling several years ago.  Enjoy the beautiful place!



 :thumb up:  :thumb up: 

A favorite lunch/dinner spot for us and we just attended a wedding there recently. Stunning views from the roof! 





The view from our room of "The Presidents Church".

----------


## didier

yes, I have been there also, a really cool place!

----------


## cec1

A lovely, gracious setting for a lovely, gracious get-together . . . thanks for coming out in the morning, John, & for the ride in your 007 car!  (I was impressed that we could out-run the Secret Service!). Next time, we bring our own champagne!

----------

